# Did Audi ever offer the Allroad in "White?"



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

I know I know, what a total newbie question....hehe
I looked all over the internet and I was unable to come up with a positive "Yes" or "No."


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Did Audi ever offer the Allroad in "White?" (unimogken)*

Yes in 2003 and 2004, I haven't seen one in real life yet, but maybe someday. 
allroadfaq is your friend by the way, it has a lot of good info on it. Including the paint and interior colors.


----------



## 4rings5valves (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Did Audi ever offer the Allroad in "White?" (unimogken)*

No, never offered white, at least in the US. Lightest colors were Brilliant Silver and Alpaka Beige.


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Did Audi ever offer the Allroad in "White?" (4rings5valves)*

Ahhh crap you got me all excited....
Well if anyone ever finds one thats white i'll take it! 
(Not resprayed white, but factory)


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Did Audi ever offer the Allroad in "White?" (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_Yes in 2003 and 2004, I haven't seen one in real life yet, but maybe someday. 


you sure about that? I don't think they ever offered it in white.

_Quote, originally posted by *unimogken* »_Ahhh crap you got me all excited....
Well if anyone ever finds one thats white i'll take it! 
(Not resprayed white, but factory)

if you're that enamored with white, why not just respray it?


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Did Audi ever offer the Allroad in "White?" (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
you sure about that? I don't think they ever offered it in white.



*Polar White*
http://allroadfaq.com/content/paint.shtml


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Did Audi ever offer the Allroad in "White?" (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_if you're that enamored with white, why not just respray it?

I might consider it depending on the deal that I got on the car.
Grey would be my second choice and you already have the nicest looking one in the PNW!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Did Audi ever offer the Allroad in "White?" (- GT style -)*


_Quote, originally posted by *- GT style -* »_

*Polar White*
http://allroadfaq.com/content/paint.shtml

ah, i see... only offered on the 4.2 in '03 and '04, which explains why its so rare. good luck finding one Uni!

_Quote, originally posted by *unimogken* »_
I might consider it depending on the deal that I got on the car.
Grey would be my second choice and you already have the nicest looking one in the PNW!


well thanks, but that doesn't mean you can't make yours nicer/better!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Did Audi ever offer the Allroad in "White?" (unimogken)*

Not as a stock color choice. Audi lets you special order any color they offer on other models. Special color is a $2500 charge. And yes there are a couple white ones here in the states. Exact number is not known by me, not sure if AoA would have that info either.


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Did Audi ever offer the Allroad in "White?" (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
ah, i see... only offered on the 4.2 in '03 and '04, which explains why its so rare. good luck finding one Uni!


You can get it on a 2.7t also. 
The "Full Body Paint Option" is for 4.2 only.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Did Audi ever offer the Allroad in "White?" (eurocars)*

is that true? 
i'm pretty sure full body paint was _optional_ on the 2.7Ts, and standard on the 4.2?


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Did Audi ever offer the Allroad in "White?" (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_is that true? 
i'm pretty sure full body paint was _optional_ on the 2.7Ts, and standard on the 4.2? 

Well technically anything can be an option if you're willing to pay, you can even get A6 non allroad colors as your paint color for $$$ direct from the factory.


----------

